# Woodworking shows online(NexFlix, Amazon, Youtube)?



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't really know where to put this so I guess it goes under skill as I am looking to increase my skills. Does anyone have any woodworking shows they watch on Amazon, NetFlix or Youtube?


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Lot's of good ones on YouTube. Many woodworkers began watching New Yankee Workshop on PBS in late 80's and "reruns" can be found on YouTube. Also, are you more interested in hand tool work or power tool work?

A quick list I like that are more instructional are Wood Whisperer, Rob Cosman, Matt Cromonia (sp???), and Paul Sellers. If you start watching any of those, YouTube will suggest others. There are many more that are more entertainment or idea generating.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

+1 on hotbyte's list. I'll add Dave Marks to the list. His series on DIY network called Woodworks is full of valuable tips. Even if the project doesn't look like something you want to build, there are likely techniques that make it worth watching.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

If you're into turning, you can also check out Mike Waldt, especially if you have any interest/curiosity around off-center turnings.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

YouTube is the place. Too many to list. Just plug in a few search terms, and they will take you there.


----------



## dday (Jun 27, 2014)

For us guys with normal skill-I'd suggest WoodWorking for Mere Mortals, Ibuildit.CA and woodgears.ca


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

WoodWorking for Mere Mortals is OK, but I'd really suggest…........."MicroJig, maker of the Gripper"



> For us guys with normal skill-I d suggest WoodWorking for Mere Mortals, Ibuildit.CA and woodgears.ca
> 
> - dday


----------



## them700project (Aug 12, 2015)

Kyle toth(awesome turner/one off furniture)
jay bates
Tom Fidgen(Unplugged woodworker)

Others not woodworking worth a mention
Alec steele(blacksmith)
clickspring(desk clock maker)


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm surprised there have been no posts from LJers plugging their own channels.


----------



## rolandstronghammer (Jan 15, 2016)

I like wranglerstar and samuraicarpenter in addition to the ones listed above.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Frank Howarth, Marius Hornberger, Rob Cosman, Rag 'n' bone Brown, stumpy nubs…... just to name a few.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Rich… cant speak for the rest … well yes I can .. the simple answer is …

No one wants the grief … Same with answering questions .. just not worth the effort … and frustration… that comes with it.. Just saying .

Look at the heavy hitters who used to be on this forum…and many others ….GONE …


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

> Rich… cant speak for the rest … well yes I can .. the simple answer is …
> 
> No one wants the grief … Same with answering questions .. just not worth the effort … and frustration… that comes with it.. Just saying .
> 
> ...


And, that's a damned shame, too.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Charles, I know it can be frustrating - on the very rare occasion when I'm positive I'm right - to be drowned out by noise. So, I can only imagine how annoying it must be for a real subject matter expert such as yourself.

It's a shame I didn't discover this place earlier.


----------



## them700project (Aug 12, 2015)

howarth was the best… then he got a cnc machine and uses it for everything. i think he may be throwing out all his other machines


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

I'd recommend John Heisz of iBuildit.ca. The style he now uses makes me feel that I'm hanging out in his shop while he talks about his projects and builds them. A no nonesense kinda guy.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

YouTube is mostly woodworking entertainment. Lot of those guys are doing it for the first time and their focus is getting you to click and subscribe. Not to say you can't learn things but something to keep in mind. It seems woodturning guys are more focused on teaching.

Somebody keeps uploading old VHS videos from the 80s. I don't agree with violating copyrights but many of those videos are no longer for sale, and the guys teaching are real experts. I can't link to any because YouTube keeps taking them down but you can find them.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

There are a few 'long time' youtube woodworkers who at least try to teach, most notably Steve Ramsey of Woodworking for Mere Mortals. One problem is that it can be boring for the viewer to watch their favorite craftsman cut a board in half with a table saw? Even Norm Abram glossed over such details occasionally.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Even Norm Abram glossed over such details occasionally.


I always suspected that Norm sat off-set sipping coffee while the crew did the set ups, and then Norm came in to do the cut on camera.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

In the beginning Norm did everything but later they hired guys who did most of the work. He talks about it in one of his speeches.

@Dave, yeah I don't watch anyone that starts their videos milling stock.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

> In the beginning Norm did everything but later they hired guys who did most of the work. He talks about it in one of his speeches.
> 
> @Dave, yeah I don t watch anyone that starts their videos milling stock.
> 
> - Rick M


That and I tend to not finish watching when the cnc comes out. Just my preference though.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Ditto.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

? Steve and Rick- Why do you guys stop watching, when it comes to the "CNC"? Also, I started with Norm and embraced his ability to teach me. Recall, from the start If Porter Cable or Delta came out with a new product- then Norm had one to use on a project. I was able to keep up purchasing the same tools, until he had a $15,000 drum sander in his shop. Have things changed since Norm? No, it just evolved into the "Big Guns" For example, the Wood Whisperer with Power Matic, Charles Neil and I bring him into it, because, like Norm they have sponsors and Stumpy Nubs a.k.a. James Hamilton and his Saw Stop. Yes, I learned woodworking information, from the aforementioned, but if you understand "gorilla marketing"… As to CN stated "the Big Guns" have left. In my opinion, it is the freedom to ask another LJ here on Lumber Jocks, it is a no censored arena vs You Tube or SMC. Here, at LJ, if you are respectable, you are you can "question". P.s CN I commend you for being here and you have always been a gentleman, when questioning. Stick with us


----------



## WrathOfSocrus (Sep 8, 2011)

I got have some I'm subscribed to on YouTube that are pretty informative. Without repeating too much, I will say Matthias Wandel's site and videos are some of my favorites. That guy has loads of experience and intelligence that shines through in his work.

Alain Vaillancourt is another Canadian with good videos. 
Chad Stanton's Woodchoppin' Time is maybe 2/3's silliness and 1/3 informative, but I enjoy his videos. 
Darbin Orvar Channel is interesting with her mixture of electronics and woodworking. She seems to like making light fixtures almost as much as I do.
Make it Extreme isn't a woodworking channel, but they do stuff with wood and woodworking tools, as well as custom power tool builds that would be interesting to many people here.

And then there is Izzy Swan's channel. He does a lot of really cool outside-the-box projects and custom tools/jigs that are ingenious! I only recently found this guy, and slowly working on building a new workshop on my land, so I haven't dove into all of his stuff yet, but from what I have seen he really puts a ton of thought into what he is doing and always changing and improving things. I'm sure most people here would be drawn in just by seeing some of his projects in the opening sequence.

Outside of YouTuber's and their respective websites, I also occasionally binge on PBS. I have watched a bunch of The Woodwright's Shop and History Detectives, and they also have other interesting things there. You can watch it on their website, or I personally tend to watch their channel on Plex Media Server with my PC and laptop.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Ditto


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

For turning check out Brendan Stemp Youturn.tv (also on youtube) and you gotta love Cap'n Eddie Castelin.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> ? Steve and Rick- Why do you guys stop watching, when it comes to the "CNC"?
> - Desert_Woodworker


Same reason I don't watch people mill stock, it's boring. There are so many woodworking channels these days and I don't have time to watch everyone so I have to be picky. I'm not saying they are bad videos or bad content creators, just their content doesn't interest me. There is a guy who makes good videos and posts on LJ once in awhile but every one of his videos begins with him flattening the stock, truing one edge, making them parallel on the planer and/or saw. Then he cuts to size and hand planes and sands, and it's like watching some middle age guy mow the grass, edge the yard, then trim the hedges. It's like 1/4 - 1/3 of every video! So I don't watch his videos anymore. And I have nothing against CNC but it's a router moving around. If I had a CNC, maybe it would interest me for awhile but I don't have a CNC, don't want a CNC, so it doesn't interest me. Also, if there is no talking then your technique better be really impressive, that goes for videos that are sped up 1000 mph with the audio shrieking in the background. What I enjoy is the discussion, why they are doing what they are doing and why they are doing it that way. I like ideas and the logic behind them. Which is why Woodgears is probably my favorite channel. If you notice, his format is actually similar to Norm's-explaining the why and how while he shows it being done. I also watch John Heisz and for the longest time watched Steve Ramsey but he's changed. Steve Ramsey is actually what got me started watching youtube. Note: I have made some videos and I do understand how much work is involved and how difficult it is to make a good video, so I don't want to seem like I'm crapping on anyone. It just boils down to I only have so much time to watch videos so I watch what I enjoy the most.


----------



## BenDupre (Jan 23, 2017)

Rick i am with you. I tune in to learn something. I had woodshop in high school but that was 30 years ago. Now i am learning a ton from all the great and generous you tubers and the LJs too. I want to learn woodworking not CAM. I also love Norm but when he used that pocket screw machine or the 48in belt sander he lost me. Tommy Mac just outfit his new shop with SCM production tooling. The sawstop is gone replaced by a "combination machine" what is he teaching me now?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm bumping this because a lot has changed in the just a few months. Most of the woodworking guys I watch have stopped doing woodworking, a side effect of the youtube ad revenue fiasco. For the first time in a few years I'm actually searching for woodworkers on youtube. Well, there are lots of woodworkers still on youtube but fewer of them are making project videos and instead are just chatting to the camera.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> I m bumping this because a lot has changed in the just a few months. Most of the woodworking guys I watch have stopped doing woodworking, a side effect of the youtube ad revenue fiasco. For the first time in a few years I m actually searching for woodworkers on youtube. Well, there are lots of woodworkers still on youtube but fewer of them are making project videos and instead are just chatting to the camera.
> 
> - Rick M


+1. I've been feeling the same way. Long time Youtubers that I watched all the time no longer really woodwork like they used to. They're all changing their format and essentially interests, which unfortunately, makes me lose interest in their work. Some even just disappear for a long period of time (likes months to even a year). I'm kind of searching for new youtubers as well and may unsubscribe to some of the longstanding ones. Really sad actually.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

I agree with what you say, Rick. I've pared down the YouTube woodworkers that I subscribe to, and of the handful that I still subscribe to, I don't usually watch the entire video. Many of the woodworkers I used to watch have gone over to How To or blacksmithing. The rest have tried to go commercial in many ways.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I started with "The Norm", but he definitely started getting a tad to commercial towards the end. Probably the best show IMO for content was Woodworks by David Marks. Wish it was on Netflix/whatever for browsing.

I've been scanning the various offerings on Amazon Prime and Netflix lately, most of it is content I have seen before and/or already know, but occasionally a nugget appears that teaches me something new. Mostly now I'm just interested in new project ideas and not so much rehashed techniques.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Like others YouTube In particular I like Charles Neil he also has a show of his own online woodworking show "mastering woodworking" http://www.cn-woodworking.com/join-mastering-woodworking/


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

> I started with "The Norm", but he definitely started getting a tad to commercial towards the end. Probably the best show IMO for content was Woodworks by David Marks. Wish it was on Netflix/whatever for browsing.
> 
> I ve been scanning the various offerings on Amazon Prime and Netflix lately, most of it is content I have seen before and/or already know, but occasionally a nugget appears that teaches me something new. Mostly now I m just interested in new project ideas and not so much rehashed techniques.
> 
> - splintergroup


I can't find anything about woodworking on Netflix or prime. Can you supply some search terms.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm kinda surprised that there's been no mention of Jimmy Diresta or John Peters in this thread. I've always enjoyed their offerings. Are they persona non grata here?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm a long time fan of Jimmy Diresta but he's also gone over to mostly talking to the camera, and the project videos are everything sped up 5000x with sound squealing in the background, so I've all but quit watching his channel. I listen to his Making It podcast. There are a few other guys that make videos and post here that mostly talk at the camera, just not my cup of tea. I like Jon Peters too, he does a variety of things.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I m a long time fan of Jimmy Diresta but he s also gone over to mostly talking to the camera, and the project videos are everything sped up 5000x with sound squealing in the background, so I ve all but quit watching his channel. I listen to his Making It podcast. There are a few other guys that make videos and post here that mostly talk at the camera, just not my cup of tea. I like Jon Peters too, he does a variety of things.
> 
> - Rick M


Those sped-up videos drive me nuts. Why not just show a representative cut, then show the pile after it's done? Also, jerky motion like that in a video can be dangerous to epileptics. It's not unlike the effect of strobe lights.


----------



## TaySC (Jun 27, 2017)

Being a newbie into woodworking, I spend hours almost every day watching youtube videos. For me personally, the younger / newer woodworkers are a) easier to relate to and b) generally produce better quality videos as they are of the younger tech generation.

Here are just a few of my personal favorites:
April Wilkerson 
Jay Bates
Matthew Cremona
Stone & Sons
Darbin Orvar
Tyler G
StumpyNubs 
The Wood Whisperer

Most of those are very reliable as far as posting videos on a consistent basis and they cover a wide range of topics that extend even beyond woodworking and into home improvement type stuff.

I also like Steve Ramsey, but he doesn't seem to be very consistent with his building videos of late.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Chris Salomone is another that's producing quality work and creative videos. He's one of the newer entrants into the arena that you might enjoy, TaySC. His vids are almost hypnotic to watch and include most of the important details of his design and build.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

To be honest, I've been considering doing some videos on youtube to share some of the experiences and challenges of running a sawmill here in the desert. Many of the things that most sawyers take for granted are just not found here. Example, we don't have very many straight logs that we can just go and square up and make a cant. Also, logs are embedded with sand throughout the logs. Air drying is also a problem here as the temperatures and wind cause everything to dry too fast. I actually air dry inside a shop where I can regulate the air flow and still have problems with checks and twisting from rapid loss of moisture.

Also, I want people to open up their minds on using woods that just aren't considered good for "fine woodworking".
I have slabs of pine that have some of the most beautiful grain and character and actually harder than some "hardwoods". Then, there are woods that people think are "junk" or just plain don't know they exist for making all kinds of furniture and projects.

Youtube was an invaluable resource for me when researching sawmills and techniques but not many that can relate to the environment of the southwest.

Not sure how I'll format it but something will be coming soon.


----------



## TaySC (Jun 27, 2017)

> Chris Salomone is another that s producing quality work and creative videos. He s one of the newer entrants into the arena that you might enjoy, TaySC. His vids are almost hypnotic to watch and include most of the important details of his design and build.
> 
> - Ripper70


I've seen a few of his as well and liked them.

My favorites all seem to have a few things in common…. they show more of a family type video (some show projects with their kids) and they tend to dumb down their videos a little so people like me can follow along. Some of the older expert woodworkers use too many terms that I'm not familiar with or go so fast through parts of their builds that you can't really tell what they did (unless you are also an expert woodworker that probably doesn't even really need to watch the video….lol).


----------



## TaySC (Jun 27, 2017)

> To be honest, I ve been considering doing some videos on youtube to share some of the experiences and challenges of running a sawmill here in the desert. Many of the things that most sawyers take for granted are just not found here. Example, we don t have very many straight logs that we can just go and square up and make a cant. Also, logs are embedded with sand throughout the logs. Air drying is also a problem here as the temperatures and wind cause everything to dry too fast. I actually air dry inside a shop where I can regulate the air flow and still have problems with checks and twisting from rapid loss of moisture.
> 
> Also, I want people to open up their minds on using woods that just aren t considered good for "fine woodworking".
> I have slabs of pine that have some of the most beautiful grain and character and actually harder than some "hardwoods". Then, there are woods that people think are "junk" or just plain don t know they exist for making all kinds of furniture and projects.
> ...


Woody, I hope you do go through with this as I would be very interested to watch and learn more about your process.


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

> I also like Steve Ramsey, but he doesn t seem to be very consistent with his building videos of late.
> 
> - TaySC


Steve Ramsey's schedule has gone out the window lately because he is working on a video woodworking course. I'm sure he'll get back into it once things calm down.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> To be honest, I ve been considering doing some videos on youtube to share some of the experiences and challenges of running a sawmill here in the desert. Many of the things that most sawyers take for granted are just not found here. Example, we don t have very many straight logs that we can just go and square up and make a cant. Also, logs are embedded with sand throughout the logs. Air drying is also a problem here as the temperatures and wind cause everything to dry too fast. I actually air dry inside a shop where I can regulate the air flow and still have problems with checks and twisting from rapid loss of moisture.
> 
> Also, I want people to open up their minds on using woods that just aren t considered good for "fine woodworking".
> I have slabs of pine that have some of the most beautiful grain and character and actually harder than some "hardwoods". Then, there are woods that people think are "junk" or just plain don t know they exist for making all kinds of furniture and projects.
> ...


It's getting closer. I have 2 customers of mine, one who is a professional photographer and the other would help with questions and things that I can answer. Maybe do some interview style approach in some segments as well.
I also found a way to mount a go pro on different parts of the sawmill and have some really cool videos of just running the sawmill.

This should be a fun little project. I just need to come up with multiple ideas for content. Only so much that can be talked about on the sawmill, hehe.


----------



## TaySC (Jun 27, 2017)

> It s getting closer. I have 2 customers of mine, one who is a professional photographer and the other would help with questions and things that I can answer. Maybe do some interview style approach in some segments as well.
> I also found a way to mount a go pro on different parts of the sawmill and have some really cool videos of just running the sawmill.
> 
> This should be a fun little project. I just need to come up with multiple ideas for content. Only so much that can be talked about on the sawmill, hehe.
> ...


Not sure if you have seen Matthew Cremona's videos where he built a sawmill and cuts up trees, but he hasn't gotten tons of shows out of it.

Some of the things that you take for granted as being common or boring, the average person never gets to see and would be intrigued by it.

I do know that the one complaint a lot of these newer woodworkers have is the many hours of editing film to put out videos. Honestly, I think some spend more time editing the viedos than the do of actual woodworking.


----------



## TaySC (Jun 27, 2017)

> I also like Steve Ramsey, but he doesn t seem to be very consistent with his building videos of late.
> 
> - TaySC
> 
> ...


Good info, thanks Dave.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> It s getting closer. I have 2 customers of mine, one who is a professional photographer and the other would help with questions and things that I can answer. Maybe do some interview style approach in some segments as well.
> I also found a way to mount a go pro on different parts of the sawmill and have some really cool videos of just running the sawmill.
> 
> This should be a fun little project. I just need to come up with multiple ideas for content. Only so much that can be talked about on the sawmill, hehe.
> ...


Matt's videos were some of my sources of info when it was time to upgrade my old sawmill. I was considering building one and still might but instead bought one.
The time to edit really is a consideration. My time is very scarce due to my real job and that has me concerned as to how much time I can devote to the behind the scenes portions of a production like that. I think, in the end we will get something done and I am not worried about subscriptions or any kind of revenue from it. Just something to help other woodworkers out there see something new.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Editing time can be reduced by planning your shots ahead of time otherwise you will record too much and spend hours identifying what is important, cutting out the rest, and trying to make a story of it. If I make any more videos I plan on storyboarding to help me do that. A few minutes of planning can save hours of editing.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Editing time can be reduced by planning your shots ahead of time otherwise you will record too much and spend hours identifying what is important, cutting out the rest, and trying to make a story of it. If I make any more videos I plan on storyboarding to help me do that. A few minutes of planning can save hours of editing.
> 
> - Rick M


You're right. We're going to be working on some basic scripting well ahead of time for more than one segment at a time. That way we know what to put into one episode and not worry about overlap and to make the pacing much better.

What is the average length of time that most people have the attention span for? That also plays a big part in it all.


----------



## TaySC (Jun 27, 2017)

Personally, I like videos in that 15-20 minute range.

I watched one earlier today that was 70 minutes long and I decided to break it down into 4 viewings.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Personally, I like videos in that 15-20 minute range.
> 
> I watched one earlier today that was 70 minutes long and I decided to break it down into 4 viewings.
> 
> - TaySC


That's what I was hoping to do. I think the worst thing is going to get my shop clean and presentable haha.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> What is the average length of time that most people have the attention span for? That also plays a big part in it all.
> - AZWoody


Extremely complicated question. I think the answer is … as long as you entertain them. No one has to watch, and there will be a dozen or more videos in the margin competing for their attention so if you are boring … they are going to click on a different video. If a video goes over 8 minutes, the odds of me watching decrease by about half. If I get to the 2 minute mark and they are still milling lumber, I'm out. But there are also times when I watch 20, 30, or 40 minute videos because the person is interesting. In a woodworking video, the how is not the most important thing. Everyone likes to watch someone who is highly skilled, so definitely focus on the stuff that requires skill or experienced decision making.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

If it gets dull, I skip forward 30 seconds or so at a time. One exception is Charles' videos. He can get a little wordy, but he's being sure to make himself clear and that's cool. Plus, you never know when he's going to drop a gem that you'd have missed otherwise. "Not hard." I love that guy.

I have the full collection of Dave Marks Woodworks and have learned a great deal from them. Some are a bit exotic though. I also got Charles' Cases and Bases, Doors and Drawers and am watching his pie safe series. There are countless learning opportunities there.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

I recently got a Roku and you can get the PBS app for it with access to a whole bunch of St. Roy's show. Looks like there is some American Woodshop on there too if that's your cup of tea.


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

It's a long list but i pick up something new from these sites all the time. Here's my Youtube list:

AmericanWoodworker

April Wilkerson

AskWoodMan

blazingnailgun

Canadian Woodworks

Carl Jacobson

Crafted Workshop

DIY Creators

DIY Japanese Joinery

Dustin Penner

FineWoodworking

frank howarth

GuysWoodshop

homesteadonomics

I Like To Make Stuff

izzy swan

Jackman Works

Jay Bates

John Heisz

John Malecki

Jon Peters Art & Home

JordsWoodShop

Kyle Toth

Laney Shaughnessy

Make Something

Matthew Cremona

Matthias Wandel

Modern Builds

mtmwood

My Garage Woodshop

Neil McKinlay

Nick Ferry

Paoson WoodWorking

Paul Sellers

Popular Woodworking

RenaissanceWW

Rob Cosman

Rock-n H Woodshop

Room for Woodwork

Shop built

Steve Ramsey

Stumpy Nubs

The English Woodworker

The Samurai Carpenter

The Wood Whisperer

This Old House

Tom Fidgen

Tommy Tompkins

Tyler G

Wesley Inglis

Wood and Shop

Wood By Wright

WoodWorkers Guild Of America

Woodworking Masterclass

WoodWorkWeb

You Can Build That


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow. I had to get to the post above me to find Paul Sellers.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> WoodWorking for Mere Mortals is OK, but I d really suggest…........."MicroJig, maker of the Gripper"
> 
> For us guys with normal skill-I d suggest WoodWorking for Mere Mortals, Ibuildit.CA and woodgears.ca
> - dday
> ...


Ya know, that kind of sponsorship is probably worth every penny to Micro Jig. That's why I bought mine.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I recently discovered Thomas Johnson Antique Restoration and really like his videos. He's highly skilled and it's interesting to see how poorly some even apparently fancy things were made a long time ago (a grandfather clock with no real woodworking joints (just glue blocks everywhere) and no accounting for movement, for example).

https://www.youtube.com/user/johnsonrestoration


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I've heard that from a few people who have worked with true handmade antique furniture, that a lot of the work is below what we now consider as fine furniture. But they had to make furniture that people could afford and even then there were compromises.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have to agree with those that stop watching when the CNC shows up as watching those is like watching grass grow.
Saying that I like to watch the design process for a CNC project as that provides insight into the thinking and processes involved.
In fact, because of my former career, I like to watch design videos for any type of woodworking as opposed to the actual cutting.

Additionally, I don't know if anyone else has stated this, but there are also a lot of bad misleading videos available that can cause injury, bad practises, and resulting poorly made projects.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

There have been more design oriented videos showing up lately but they are a bit tedious because they end up being about how they used the software which really is more in the realm of drafting than design. Even if you are using a mouse or digitizing tablet instead of a pencil, it's still drafting.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I recently discovered Thomas Johnson Antique Restoration and really like his videos. He s highly skilled and it s interesting to see how poorly some even apparently fancy things were made a long time ago (a grandfather clock with no real woodworking joints (just glue blocks everywhere) and no accounting for movement, for example).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/johnsonrestoration
> 
> - jdh122


Thank you for posting this. I watched one of his videos a while back and liked it, but didn't follow up on his others. Thanks to your post, I've gone back to watch more of his videos. There is so much to learn from him. Not only how things were built in the past, but how to make them beautiful again, often without a full refinish.

I love antiques, and he takes you inside his world. He's a real master. His black lab is such a doppelgänger for my girl I lost last year too.


----------

